# Kitchen Remodel - Kraftmaid Vent Hood Blower



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Call Kraftmaid and ask them. They buy it from somebody. I doubt if they fabricate it themselves.
Ron


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I have installed these a few times. As I recall they were not loud. I never really thought they were very stylish, however I have never seen any other brand to compare them to. FUJIOH makes the ones I have Installed in Kraftmaid cabinets. I know they are available in several styles. 

http://www.fujioh.com/


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

*Fujioh blower*

Fuji contracts w/ Kraftmaid exclusively to manufacture the liners and blower for them. I am a Fuji distributor. You can reach me at 516/902-5495 or e-mail @ [email protected].


----------

